# roofing sub-contract prices in georgia



## Jasonthompson

Does anyone know what the average roofing sub-contract price for around the atlanta ga area???? I have heard a wide range


----------



## Grumpy

LOL Take who ever is offering the most.

Take what it's worth to you to make money. You know how long it takes to do X squares, you know how much you need to earn per dayte earn Y money. Simple math Y dollars divided by X squares = cost per square. 

However you really didn't give any information to answer your question. What type of roof? Shingles? Flat? Large? Small?


----------



## Grumpy

Let's say you need to earn $1000 per day to cover your crew and over head. Let's say you can install 20 squares in that day. Your cost per square = $1000 / 20 = $50.

Only you can answer the question you asked.


----------



## Jasonthompson

I would take who ever is offering the most. but in NY i was getting around 70 a sq for a one layer walker (tear off and shingle) but down here in Atlanta most people down here are offering from 28.50 a sq to 45 a sq. I trying to see if anyone has done work down here and if that is average. I don't know how they can do it after paying insurance, work comp. and payroll. these are crazy low prices I do believe.


----------



## 4 seasons

That is insanity, I generally get between 120.00 and 130.00 for a 1 layer strip. Depending on the pitch. Although I am in mass. The cost of living is more I suppose. I couldn't imagine making much without decreasing on quality. That is something I just will not do. I try not to sub if i can help it......Tough economy.:thumbdown:


----------



## Grumpy

Sub contracting is all about cheating the insurance and taxes and paying your guys cash. That's how most subs around here make money. I usually pay above the going rate because I figure what it'd take me to do the work legitimately and tend to try to pay around that price. having said that, I could find guys to do the work for $20 less a square than I am willing to pay but I don't want those kinds of troubles. 

I don't do sub work usually, but I sometimes do use subs. I often see people getting prices below what my cost would be to do the work. In other words if I add labor (including burdens), material & disposal together I am seeing prices less than that. Forget overhead and profit.


----------



## Jasonthompson

The reason prices are soooo low is cause u have mexicans who will do it for those prices and u get people who install the high side of the valley first and also only 2 and 3 nails per shingle and these contractors dont seem to care.


----------



## Grumpy

Same thing goes on here from all races and ethnicities. It's happening everywhere and won't go away, ever.


----------



## JWilliams

yeah i know the feeling. i once bidded on a job that was a 2/12 20+ sqs of torch down. talked with the homeowner he liked the price and and i told him id be back the next day. when i showed up he had three guys tearing off the existing layer and putting rolled roofing back down in its place. i asked the homeowner what was going on. he told me his brother in law could but his roof on cheaper than what i bidded him. i didnt even try to argue with the man i got in my truck called the suppiler cancelled my order and went on my merry way. i understand its his family but people just low balling and then putting in low quality materials is just ridiculous.


----------



## Grumpy

JWilliams, first off... Why didn't you have a signed contract and down payment? Second how can you jump on a job the next day? 

Third, YOU GOT LUCKY to find out what kind of dirt bag idiot this guy was before you finished the job. The morons didn't even have the common sense to call you and cancel your verbal contract. Imagine the problems you would have had if you did the job. 


People are idiots. This consumer will be buying another roof within less than 10 years. Not to mention he most likely hired an unlicensed and uninsued fly by night to do the work. Both of them were breaking the law (around here).


----------



## BamBamm5144

Grumpy - It is only breaking the law if they get caught and most of them dont. This how they make more money quicker with less work than someone who is a legal and legitimate company. This is why the cycle will continue on forever. This is why if I didnt have any morals or ethics, I would jump right on that bandwagon.


----------



## Grumpy

BamBamm5144 said:


> Grumpy - It is only breaking the law if they get caught and most of them dont. This how they make more money quicker with less work than someone who is a legal and legitimate company. This is why the cycle will continue on forever. This is why if I didnt have any morals or ethics, I would jump right on that bandwagon.


 I agree BamBam, all the profit in this business is on the cheat. Unfortunately the hacks have turned the market into that. It's hard to make a decent living without cheating... damned hard.


----------



## Nick Tomich

According to the better business bureau Roofing companies are the 2nd most asked about trade due to the hacks, storm chasers, Fly by night guys.


----------



## akismith678

Sorry.I dont actually know the exact rate.


----------



## echase

I'm paying $50/sq for an 24sq install of a 1-layer tear off on my 5/12 home in Atlanta. There were others significantly cheaper, but that seemed to be a good price for what seems to be a proper crew.


----------



## BamBamm5144

50 a sq? No way do they pay insurance or workers comp.


----------



## Jasonthompson

That is what i see is the going rate also. That is crazy, but roofing crews are taking it. what they are doing u can get the min. work comp policy for $650 a yr with no payroll and G.L is not too expensive here either comparied to NY or Cali. But that is what companies are paying down here and try to make u haul off the debris also for that.


----------



## echase

To be clear, I am hauling debris, and supplying all materials (even nails.)

This crew wants to make it up on extras... $220 for labor on a 48' ridge vent installation, $2/foot for drip edge (I'll be doing those thankyouverymuch). I'll give them a little gravy with $200 to install a tubular skylight flashing (I frame and cut the hole) and I pay extra for starter strip and ridge shingles. (Seriously) 

So, $50/square isn't the REAL price... but they are GAF Master Elite, and taking this kind of money. GA seems very competitive, even after the big storm we had last year.


----------



## jaac

I had a question about tpo


----------



## BamBamm5144

I only do jobs if I supply all materials. It is way too much of a hassle to have the HO purchase everything. Majority of the time, they are either short of material or completely forget something.

When a homeowner says they want to buy all materials, I tell them I will measure it myself, give them a list of EVERYTHING they need to purchase and then charge them for doing so otherwise its not worth my effort. Ive done it twice. Last guy was 4 square short shingles and 2 rolls of felt. He also didnt purchase any tacker staples. That was the last time I decided to do that.

However, I dont work for less than 70 a sq labor.


----------



## Johnk

jaac said:


> I had a question about tpo


What was your question?


----------



## peterjames

Charges are depends on the area wise, contractors work experience, type of roof and sq. A professional roofing contractor should charge more than normal contractors.


----------



## daviddeschaine

*Hiring Sub-Contractors*

Hiring Sub-Contractors
​*Roofing and Vinyl Siding Sub-Contractors*​ *Must have Tools, Equipment and Insurance*​ *Quality Work Only, Call Mr. Vincent at 779-9999*​ ​ ​ ​ *Hello Mr. Sub-Contractor:*

· *My Name is Mr. Vincent - Production Manager at Enter Your Business Name Here Thank You for calling.*
· *We are looking for some local subcontractors to install Roofing, Vinyl Siding and Replacement Windows. (What is your expertise)?*


We need people immediately can you start a job soon.
 · *We need to get some paperwork completed when can we meet? *
· *Can you have your insurance company fax us a copy of your insurance to get things rolling. (Have the sub-contractor fax you his insurance before you meet).*



Jasonthompson said:


> Does anyone know what the average roofing sub-contract price for around the atlanta ga area???? I have heard a wide range


----------

